# Please help



## Kacy1124 (May 21, 2017)

So frustrating. I’ve been married for a little over three years now and my marriage is going down the drain very quickly. We married after only knowing each other for 28 days. Sounds crazy but we both felt madly in love. Now I know not the greatest dessision. I was in a marriage for 17 years to my ex and had been divorced for two years and he made me feel like a queen.
Right out of the gate I found out that lying was not a big deal to him. It’s his way of avoiding conflict. I have caught him in so many stupid lies, my trust in him is gone and I can’t get it back. He started lying about things when he learned that I felt certain things were not exceptable to me. He owns a business that has a tiki bar. Bartenders, ladies and female employees will send him pictures of themselves being a little crazy. I didn’t mind at first but I guess after I told him somethings were not appropriate to me, he quit and just started to delete all text and pics from me. He has a fascination with girls, I learned it really quick. He’s a charmer, and very flirtations. He likes to surround himself with attractive fun girls to the point to which I feel disrespected. We are talking placing bookkeeper ads out with request for them to send a picture with resume and then to only interview the young, attractive girls for bookkeeping, who work in his own little 3×3 office. Maybe I’m just to insecure but to me it seamed a little off. It goes on and on, stupid stuff. I started confronting him right away, and he would deny things and lie to me right to my face, so I stopped confronting until 6 months ago. I blew my lid. I would not talk to him, sleep with him and just kept saying to him he’s got to change or I want a divorce, he finally said I was right, and he’s sorry for hurting me and he wouldnt lie or hide things from me anymore but he still does. I think he’s just trying to sweep things under the rug and not address our issues. Whether I’m right or wrong I don’t care, it’s how I feel. I am not saying completely change who you are or what you do just share things with me so I can deal with them, don’t lie and hide things.
I don’t know what to do. Trust is gone. He’s allianted all my friends, fired three of them including my best friend in life who introduced us, and he refuses to share his life. Does he love me, yes, I love him as well but I don’t know how to trust or respect him. I’ve read so much stuff on line and have tried to understand him but I can’t figure out how. I’m 41, he’s 62 and I am at the point to where I’m not sure we have the same beliefs and that maybe we just don’t work together. I don't know and I am desperatatly trying to figure things out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I am closing this thread because it is a duplicate of what is in General.


----------

